# Going to Australia for work



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, I'm making the plunge to get to Oz for work.

1. Can I roll up on a holiday visa and get work?

2. Is it possible to apply for work while I'm on a holiday visa?

3. I know where I'm going it's Perth area and it's going to be in the mining sector.
I've worked in the oil and gas industry in construction and have an insider contact at a mine who can be a good reference for work.
I'm expecting it to be hot but can cope with that (I hope ).

4. Do I need to apply from outside the country? Or is inside the country doable?
I've seen with the US how it's a lot tougher but hoping with Aus. it's a touch easier. Being a former colony an' all 

Thanks

PS I'm a single dude and have no ties to the UK, which is turning into a prison more and more by the hour!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Do you mean a tourist visa or a working holiday visa.

On the tourist visa you are not allowed to work.
On the working holiday visa you are allowed to work 6 months with one company, then you have to seek employment with another (so limited to 6 months employment with one company).

Both visas can be applied for offshore and online.

Dolly


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Dolly.

So you can't apply while in-country for the working holiday visa?
Is there a website I can apply for the working holiday visa? I really don't want to pay big money to some visa company...

Can I not just roll up and get sponsored by a company?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are the details of the WVH: Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration

Getting 'sponsorship' from a company is a totally different visa.

You'll see that to apply for a WHV you have to be outside Australia.

Dolly


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Here are the details of the WVH: Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Getting 'sponsorship' from a company is a totally different visa.
> 
> ...


So basically if I want a job working holiday visa that's ok.
But to actually be sponsored I'd have to leave Oz, get the company to kickstart a sponsorship route and come back.

Ok, that's not too bad.

Cheers.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok, I'm making the plunge to get to Oz for work.
> 
> 1. Can I roll up on a holiday visa and get work?
> 
> ...


***************************************************************


1. No.

2. Possible, but not guaranteed.

3. Nothing is impossible.

4. You need to apply as a qualified outsider, so good luck.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Wayfarer said:


> So basically if I want a job working holiday visa that's ok.
> But to actually be sponsored I'd have to leave Oz, get the company to kickstart a sponsorship route and come back.
> 
> Ok, that's not too bad.
> ...


I went to Oz open day a few weeks back and asked the exact same question. I work in IT. I was told by at the immigration and state stands that a lot of people do this (travel over on WHV) and if you have a job in a suitable skill on the list you can apply for a 457 visa. I can't remember the exact details, but a temporary " bridging" visa would be issued to tie you over in between the 6 months allowed per employer and the 457 issued.

I'll be looking into this more and more myself over the next few months


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Please be aware that a bridging visa does not usually allow work (only one type does). It's mainly meant as a 'bridge' between the time you finished your WHV until the the decision is made on the 457. It basically keeps you legal while you wait inside Australia. 

So it is a time of limbo, you need savings during that period as you can't keep earning. 

Read more about bridging visas here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf

I think you would fall into Bridging Visa C for your WHV --> 457 situation.





JimJams said:


> I went to Oz open day a few weeks back and asked the exact same question. I work in IT. I was told by at the immigration and state stands that a lot of people do this (travel over on WHV) and if you have a job in a suitable skill on the list you can apply for a 457 visa. I can't remember the exact details, but a temporary " bridging" visa would be issued to tie you over in between the 6 months allowed per employer and the 457 issued.
> 
> I'll be looking into this more and more myself over the next few months


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I was under the impression that a visa is available to allow you to continue working, but I haven't look into any of this in any great detail yet so thanks for the follow up, useful to know.

This makes sense though and what I expected (although I got a different impression). BUT thinking back, the suggestion was that an application was made around month 2 of the job, so assuming 4 months to process 457 visa, you should be ok to get it for month 6 (and I guess minor downtime if it runs over that time period).

thanks




amaslam said:


> Please be aware that a bridging visa does not usually allow work (only one type does). It's mainly meant as a 'bridge' between the time you finished your WHV until the the decision is made on the 457. It basically keeps you legal while you wait inside Australia.
> 
> So it is a time of limbo, you need savings during that period as you can't keep earning.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

> Bridging visa C: for applicants who do not hold a substantive visa, have made a valid application in Australia for a substantive visa, and have not been located by the department.
> 
> The Bridging visa C granted when the applicant applies for a substantive visa does not provide permission to work. An applicant who holds a Bridging visa C with work restrictions can be granted unlimited permission to work in some circumstances – see Permission to work on page 2.





> Generally, the holder of a Bridging visa A, B, C, or E with work restrictions can apply on form 1005 Application for a bridging visa for another bridging visa with unlimited permission to work. To be eligible, you need to demonstrate a ‘compelling need to work’, that is:
> • you are in financial hardship; or
> • you have been nominated or sponsored by an employer for a substantive visa on skills grounds, and appear to meet the requirements for the visa.


Interesting. So if you are being sponsored by an employer, does that mean you CAN work?

But it states visa type C does not provide permission to work, but _"an applicant who holds a Bridging visa C with work restrictions can be granted unlimited permission to work in some circumstances"_.

That doesn't make sense, how can you hold a this visa with work restrictions when it specifically says you can't work... unless something has changed recently so it used to allow it in certain circumstances....?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks like the right to work isn't automatic for a 'C', they'll evaluate it on a case by case basis. 



JimJams said:


> Interesting. So if you are being sponsored by an employer, does that mean you CAN work?
> 
> But it states visa type C does not provide permission to work, but _"an applicant who holds a Bridging visa C with work restrictions can be granted unlimited permission to work in some circumstances"_.
> 
> That doesn't make sense, how can you hold a this visa with work restrictions when it specifically says you can't work... unless something has changed recently so it used to allow it in certain circumstances....?


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Indeed and a WHV is for 30 and under only!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, in that case you'll need to go for the more lengthy PR process, so no quick entry to AU to work. First run yourself through the visa wizard at Immi.gov.au and then come back and do a search on 175, 176, and State Migration Plan threads as this generates alot of questions and answers.

Even best case you are looking at several months with employer sponsorship or years without any sponsorship.

Have you considered other countries like New Zealand?



Wayfarer said:


> Indeed and a WHV is for 30 and under only!


----------



## annie89 (Nov 9, 2010)

i am thinking of going to Australia for doing job...please suggest me best method so i can move to australia as soon.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Consider the Working Holiday Visa. You didn't specify if it was work during a holiday or Permanent Residency. Also PR visas are normally given to skilled applicants, so if you are seeking a PR visa under what skill would you apply?

You can find out more by doing the Visa Wizard at immi.gov.au 





annie89 said:


> i am thinking of going to Australia for doing job...please suggest me best method so i can move to australia as soon.


----------

